# Sword vs. gun in robbery



## Baytor (Oct 28, 2004)

*http://www.davesdaily.com/out.php?id=1169&url=http://www.nbc5i.com/news/3859023/detail.html*

*Man Uses Samurai Sword To Foil Robbery*

*Suspect Suffers Severe Injuries *



POSTED: 11:13 pm CDT October 26, 2004
UPDATED: 10:12 am CDT October 27, 2004


*DALLAS -- *An Irving man said he was forced to defend himself against two men who broke into his apartment Tuesday. 

The man told police when the attackers pulled a gun, he pulled out his Samurai sword. 


Investigators said a visitor to an apartment was on the terrace when he was approached by two men. 

One of the men pulled out a handgun and forced the man into the apartment and attempted a robbery, police said. When they didn't get any money, they allegedly pistol whiped the man an knocked him to the ground. 

The apartment's tenant heard the noise and ran in from a back room. 

Officers said the tenant used a Samurai sword and 10-inch knives as weapons, while one of the suspects fired several gunshots. 

Police said all four men were injured from fighting with deadly weapons. 

One of the suspects, a 20-year-old Dallas man, suffered severe lacerations and stab wounds to his neck and upper body, and is clinging to life, police said.


----------



## someguy (Oct 28, 2004)

I perfer my phone.  Nice little self defense gadget it is.


----------



## Flamebearer (Nov 6, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> I perfer my phone. Nice little self defense gadget it is.


Yeah but you have to push 7 to 10 buttons first. ok, maybe three. depends on who you're calling - the police department or you MA instructor?:jedi1: 

This is the first i've heard of it -  I live in Dallas and Irving is a suburb to the north.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 6, 2004)

Flamebearer said:
			
		

> Yeah but you have to push 7 to 10 buttons first. ok, maybe three. depends on who you're calling - the police department or you MA instructor?:jedi1:
> 
> This is the first i've heard of it - I live in Dallas and Irving is a suburb to the north.


You can actually fight with a telephone. I've seen a martial artist use the phone as one of his fighting weapons, so it is do-able and good for more than just dialing and talking. 

I believe it was HardHeadJarHead who may have seen a competitive form in a tournament of an artist using a telephone. I'll have to do a search on one of the old threads (probably in the Self Defense forum) to locate that post....

- Ceicei


----------



## Satt (Nov 6, 2004)

What about MIND BULLETS!!!??? That's what Jack Black uses anyway. LOL.


----------

